# She's going to be a cool bitch :)



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UbP7pKnBA

9 weeks, this was just to film her first time seeing the clatter stick.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

She,s looking nice .who she from


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice bitch !!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Shes out of my current litter.. Singe x Castor. 
She is a spitfire, too!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Shes out of my current litter.. Singe x Castor.
> She is a spitfire, too!


She kinda resembles a mali, is she a gsdxmali cross, or gsd somewhere in the lines not to far back, or she just a freak of nature with that coat and straight up mali ( not being sarcastic ) just more curious then anything else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Shes out of my current litter.. Singe x Castor.
> She is a spitfire, too!


Black and Tan Malinois, nice!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

interesting have heard of the black & tan but have never seen one to the extent of GSD looking, thought they were kinda a gag when heard them talked of but I guess not and interesting to actually see one. Nice / cool looking pup.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, shes 100% Mali! 
There are two bicolors in the litter. 
Its a recessive gene... guess we just hit the right buttons, lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Yep, shes 100% Mali!
> There are two bicolors in the litter.
> Its a recessive gene... guess we just hit the right buttons, lol!


not all the buttons, no black and tan males LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Oh no I don’t know if I meant Joby or Jody I didn’t realize your both posting, I always got my b-s and d-s mixed up  Now im really screwed up. Did you guys see this thread http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/shes-going-cool-bitch-18627/ killing me.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> not all the buttons, no black and tan males LOL


True, lol....there is that. Although both of the males in the litter are very nice, neither are bicolor. If theses guys/gals continue to mature along the lines that they are showing so far, I'd consider repeating the breeding. It's funny, people seem either completely drawn to or repelled by the color of these girls. Personally, I could care less. The entire litter is strong, so Im happy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Oh no I don’t know if I meant Joby or Jody I didn’t realize your both posting, I always got my b-s and d-s mixed up Now im really screwed up. Did you guys see this thread http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/shes-going-cool-bitch-18627/ killing me.


 
Yup, Black and Tan Malinois, the male is a Mal x and female is a mal. Looks like Bart Bellons dog Thor, mistaken for GSD at times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> True, lol....there is that. Although both of the males in the litter are very nice, neither are bicolor. If theses guys/gals continue to mature along the lines that they are showing so far, I'd consider repeating the breeding. It's funny, people seem either completely drawn to or repelled by the color of these girls. Personally, I could care less. The entire litter is strong, so Im happy!


Yeah I agree, I don't care how they look, but it is neat!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> True, lol....there is that. Although both of the males in the litter are very nice, neither are bicolor. If theses guys/gals continue to mature along the lines that they are showing so far, I'd consider repeating the breeding. It's funny, people seem either completely drawn to or repelled by the color of these girls. Personally, I could care less. The entire litter is strong, so Im happy!


Oh I don't care about the looks first and always look first for workability and genetics and nerves all come before color. But if they have all the makings it doesn't hurt to have a unusual color to the throw in the mix, lets face it these girls looks are a true rarity compared to your normal everyday looks and still cool to see in my eyes.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Why would a good German Shepherd pup need that stupid rattle stick you trying to see if you can drive the pup nutz or the people watching your video. 
Ditch the stick your pup looks nice no need for that stupid ****ing racket unless your trying to make a nerve bag.
Never mind


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike, it's a malinois, not a german shepherd 

Why would a "good GSD" turn out to be a nervebag when worked with a clatter stick?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Mike, it's a malinois, not a german shepherd


I seen that after I posted 
[QUOTE Why would a "good GSD" turn out to be a nervebag when worked with a clatter stick?[/QUOTE]
How long could any living thing not go nutzzzzzzz listing to that shit **** me DAMN!!!! 
I turn off the videos when I see the big babies in the suites going nutzzz with there little rattles :???:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

how does the color happen like this with malinois? 
whats the origin? 
interesting!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> how does the color happen like this with malinois?
> whats the origin?
> interesting!


You dont know :smile:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

can't say I do Mike!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I seen that after I posted
> [QUOTE Why would a "good GSD" turn out to be a nervebag when worked with a clatter stick?


How long could any living thing not go nutzzzzzzz listing to that shit **** me DAMN!!!! 
I turn off the videos when I see the big babies in the suites going nutzzz with there little rattles :???:[/QUOTE]

Noted. Its a good thing I don't work with you. I swear to God, Id carry a French Baton at all times, and rattle it when you tried to say anything I don't want to hear. If only that worked on more people!!


Kara: 
I am no genetic color expert, and this is the first that I've produced this color. 
It's a recessive gene. It's very uncommon, but does occur in some lines. When these kids came out, we did a good amount of research and found some dogs fairly far back in the father's pedigree that possess the same coat patterns. No, there is no known German Shepherd anywhere within recent generations of either dog. As Jody mentioned, Bart Bellon's Malinois Thor is also a bicolor Mal. I have been told recently that the sable Mals (which both parents in this litter are), have a tendency to carry the gene. It seems to be a more dilute version of the same pattern, perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> How long could any living thing not go nutzzzzzzz listing to that shit **** me DAMN!!!!
> I turn off the videos when I see the big babies in the suites going nutzzz with there little rattles :???:


Noted. Its a good thing I don't work with you. I swear to God, Id carry a French Baton at all times, and rattle it when you tried to say anything I don't want to hear. If only that worked on more people!!


Kara: 
I am no genetic color expert, and this is the first that I've produced this color. 
It's a recessive gene. It's very uncommon, but does occur in some lines. When these kids came out, we did a good amount of research and found some dogs fairly far back in the father's pedigree that possess the same coat patterns. No, there is no known German Shepherd anywhere within recent generations of either dog. As Jody mentioned, Bart Bellon's Malinois Thor is also a bicolor Mal. I have been told recently that the sable Mals (which both parents in this litter are), have a tendency to carry the gene. It seems to be a more dilute version of the same pattern, perhaps?[/QUOTE]

or like this dog

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=9476


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks! cool, never saw it before. 
whats the ped on these pups?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Those pups are all really nice.. I can't wait to see what they turn out like.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> thanks! cool, never saw it before.
> whats the ped on these pups?


Mom is here: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/pedigree/1047170.html

Dad is here: http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=18199


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Yep, shes 100% Mali!
> There are two bicolors in the litter.
> Its a recessive gene... guess we just hit the right buttons, lol!





Kristina Senter said:


> Mom is here:
> 
> Dad is here: http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=18199


So this is what you consider 100% mal? 

There are brindle dogs in the 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th generations that I can tell, maybe more...

All the tan dogs in the top side of the pedigree are listed as crosses, including the father...unless I am missing something...

I can see why there is a lot of confusion on the topic as of late...

I would call them mals myself...but would not say that they are 100% mali..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> So this is what you consider 100% mal?
> 
> There are brindle dogs in the 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th generations that I can tell, maybe more...
> 
> ...


 
Just because she has mixed dogs in pedigree??? What if she fits all the requirements of a registry as AKC, CKC and everything in looks and temperment and you didn't know the pedigree? 

She's a malinois!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Just because she has mixed dogs in pedigree??? What if she fits all the requirements of a registry as AKC, CKC and everything in looks and temperment and you didn't know the pedigree?
> 
> She's a malinois!


I personally agree....:lol: but 100%?? that to me and most people implies purity..

see other thread LOL....

I can see why all the confusion...I tried to explain it to the people at my sch club, mostly all AKC GSD, and AKC Malinois people..they all agreed my dog is a mutt LOL. and the Mali people agreed that if my dog was tan, it would be a mutt as well...which is fine with me...

I presented some dogs in a registro process once, after the books closed on the breed..(Presa)

Spanish judge gave papers to one dog, said the other was a mixed breed...not a presa canario.....they were out of the same litter..

I never did breed the one that got papers, I did however register the other under a BS registry as a presa and breed it, calling the puppies presas..got slammed by quite a few "breeders" for selling bandogs as purebreds...


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> I personally agree....:lol: but 100%?? that to me and most people implies purity..:


Would you take 98.5%? [-o<


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

You are absolutely right, Joby. 
My thought process was more along the lines of dismissing any German Shepherd assumptions than anything else. It made sense in my mind, damnit, lol. There are those brindle relatives aplenty a few generations back. I do consider them Mals, but nope....I don't really consider much out of the KNPV lineage to be "purebred", these kids included.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> ....I don't really consider much out of the KNPV lineage to be "purebred", these kids included.


be thankful for that! :lol: Castor is a cool dog. When Chris saw me working him in FL I think he kinda fell in love. LOL I think he is really happy with him from what I have heard. Obviously I like the bloodlines.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome dog, Kristina. Castor's a really impressive stud.

Best of luck with her in the future.


----------

